# Roundup + 24d



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Guy at farm & home said he mixes roundup and 24d when spraying fence rows and such. Is that not just wasting 24,D or am I missing something?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

It's what we use for burndown in the spring, or roundup and resist which is just generic canopy. 2-4d works on stuff that roundup isn't so strong against.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

What do you want to kill and how big is it? Grasses broad leaves or trees? Round up kills anything thats green and growing 24d kills broadleaves and takes the leaves off trees and tries to kill them. We usually try to spray fencelines with just 24d and let the grass grow unless you are trying to kill everything.


----------



## DLN (Mar 8, 2017)

The are plenty of plants that have a resistance to round-up. I prefer roundup and dicamba, but 2-4D works as well.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I saw the other night at Walmart they have a product in the garden center that has Roundup and 2 4 D mixed together in a ready to use spray


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I use round up and crossbow to burn down fence rows. Kills everything including woody stuff 10-15 feet tall


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

*I've used this in the past with some success, about the only reason to use is for roundup resistant weeds, had way better luck with dicamba then 2-4D. *


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

I may be mixing to strong but roundup kills everything I spray it on!


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

*What type roundup is it and what is your mix?*


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Crossbow and 2,4d works on fencerows for me. Sometimes I go with some Dicamba or MSM


----------

